# Eggs rolled during incubation.. ??



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my cats were fighting earlier tonight and I heard an almighty crash.. One had gotten stuck in a corner of my bedroom and started to flip out and get really scared..the others were chasing it.. a wire had got caught and in the fight the cat got twisted in the wire... my incubator was knocked over..

It sits in a corner on my room with a heavy box on top to avoid it being tipped like this ... however I think the cat who was being chased was trying to find a hiding place.. the scenario obviously means all of the eggs were moved in some way from their original place..

anyway the eggs in the incubator are all in boxes with vermiculite and i righted it as soon as i could but I dont really expect any eggs to hatch now..

I have read some other breeders have had eggs hatch after being rolled even further into the incubation time although i can imagine this doesnt happen often rather i would imagine the embryos would drown and obviously not hatch.. its a pity as it will mean i lose all my eggs from this crested gecko breeding season so far IF all the eggs have been adversely affected..

Has anyone else had any eggs hatch they have rolled or moved accidentally after several weeks incubation??

I dont hold out much hope.. but will continue to incubate anyway.. I think there is about 18 eggs in total.. 

thanks guys for any replies


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I think the theory is there is an air supply the gets broken if the egg is tipped, so thereotically they should be ok with a bit of stress, but depends on how far until they break..

I had two rolled completely by a strong hatchling that hatched out and went under them.. I pipped them and put them in the incubator and they were both out the next day, perfectly fine. Probably because they were gonna hatch anyway I think.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 3, 2009)

do you pencil mark the tops of the egs?? in future do this just in case of such incidents, you can put them in the right position then afterwards

are the eggs back the right way up????

i would incubate them anyway, you really never know


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

DazedLewis said:


> I think the theory is there is an air supply the gets broken if the egg is tipped, so thereotically they should be ok with a bit of stress, but depends on how far until they break..
> 
> I had two rolled completely by a strong hatchling that hatched out and went under them.. I pipped them and put them in the incubator and they were both out the next day, perfectly fine. Probably because they were gonna hatch anyway I think.


 I think its a case of wait and see...if i hold out no hope for any of them but keep incubating and even one hatches I guess thats a bonus..

they are at various stages along the incubation time so... I wont pip.. but hopefully as i said one or 2 hatch..

thanks xx


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

sparkle said:


> I think its a case of wait and see...if i hold out no hope for any of them but keep incubating and even one hatches I guess thats a bonus..
> 
> they are at various stages along the incubation time so... I wont pip.. but hopefully as i said one or 2 hatch..
> 
> thanks xx


I hope they still hatch hun : victory:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Fairy said:


> do you pencil mark the tops of the egs?? in future do this just in case of such incidents, you can put them in the right position then afterwards
> 
> are the eggs back the right way up????
> 
> i would incubate them anyway, you really never know


 
some are marked yes.. some are speckled with the eco earth marks so very hard to see any mark.. its a pity it was all of them..

last year i didnt have any problems...

what I have done now is actually jam the incubator between furniture so it cant be moved. im actually surpised it was tipped but the cat was really scared and frantic..


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

yeh, dont pip yours, I only did it as they were soo close.

just see how they do, if they go bad then take them out, if they stay white then they're okay.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

that sounds like a nightmare hun but lets hope nothing has happened to them and they hatch ok. fingers crossed.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

will keep a close eye and check daily.. have split the cats up too for the night into different rooms.. as they havent ever fought like that before only tonight..


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

So long as the initial shearing force of rolling didn't tear the membranes within the egg, it may be that the several weeks have been enough for the contents of the egg to be "sturdy" enough to survive being upsidedown. I've read plenty that suggests the membranes and anchoring are secure enough after a certain length of time that even with the weight of the yolk on top the embryo can still make it.

Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> So long as the initial shearing force of rolling didn't tear the membranes within the egg, it may be that the several weeks have been enough for the contents of the egg to be "sturdy" enough to survive being upsidedown. I've read plenty that suggests the membranes and anchoring are secure enough after a certain length of time that even with the weight of the yolk on top the embryo can still make it.
> 
> Fingers crossed eh!


 
Thanks Lotte... I did read a report of someone dropping leo eggs around 7ft from a ladder in an tub and 95% hatched
Fingers crossed indeedy


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

dont abandon hope , a couple of years agao 40 odd chameleon eggs ended up all over the floor several months in to incubation (my stupid hands dont work sometimes) I put them all back, and pretty much gave up hope of them incubating, yet they all did :flrt:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I know a chap whos rolled loads of eggs when 'hunting' through substrate for them - if you candle them, find the veins and stick them in the vermiculite the right way round there shouldnt be a problem : victory: im sure yours will be fine hun


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

last year my mother-in-law tipped my poly box on its side in a bid to tidy up and make space!!!! In doing so she tipped over every egg, i dont know how far they tipped but te box was on its side. I thought all eggs were dead for sure but a week later everyone of them hatched. maybe its because they were almost ready....i dont know but i was very lucky, now my incubators been moved and she knows not to touch any of my stuff! Made her feel awful after doing that:bash:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

wohic said:


> dont abandon hope , a couple of years agao 40 odd chameleon eggs ended up all over the floor several months in to incubation (my stupid hands dont work sometimes) I put them all back, and pretty much gave up hope of them incubating, yet they all did :flrt:


 I feel a bit better now... but i will admit i stayed up till the wee small hours building a new incubator from an incredibly heavy box with lining that I had which now has VERY heavy weights on top..


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh babe what an awful thing to happen!!! Just reading through, a lot of people seem to have similar things happen, so I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you babe!

Sounds like they are tough little suckers, it's all about survival of the fittest so I think you may have some hatch  I believe you will 

xxxxxx


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i would give them a chance hun as i know all to well from experience my daughter had a little issue with my eggs http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/307322-anyone-ever-wish-they-never.html within a week around half of the eggs went bad and were dead however out of 22 i had 9 babys which isnt so bad considering what the poor things went thru lol http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/323305-look-cute-hatchling-beardie.html as iv learnt hun :censor: happens you just have to get on with it dont give up on them until you cant stand the smell anymore lol :flrt:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

fran2491 said:


> i would give them a chance hun as i know all to well from experience my daughter had a little issue with my eggs http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/307322-anyone-ever-wish-they-never.html within a week around half of the eggs went bad and were dead however out of 22 i had 9 babys which isnt so bad considering what the poor things went thru lol http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/323305-look-cute-hatchling-beardie.html as iv learnt hun :censor: happens you just have to get on with it dont give up on them until you cant stand the smell anymore lol :flrt:


 ive had a few go bad before so u can just tell witht he smell i think.. a sort of musty odd acidic smell..

Will be keeping a close eye on them as they were all at different stages..

thanks xxxx


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

think you will stand the best chances with the most developed ones new eggs tend to be not as hardy lol good luck anyway and keep us all posted look forward to seeing a miracle baby thread:flrt:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

fran2491 said:


> think you will stand the best chances with the most developed ones new eggs tend to be not as hardy lol good luck anyway and keep us all posted _*look forward to seeing a miracle baby thread*_:flrt:


Me too!  xxxx : victory:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Good luck with your eggs sparkle.I really hope they hatch for you.Keep us posted.xx


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

hi sparkle, sorry to hear about your eggies.

whenever i have crestie eggs hatch, the little hatchlings clamber all over the rest of the eggs in the perlite and when i open the lid to get them , the eggs are all over the place, they've always hatched too so fingers crossed, you may still see results.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

I would expect them all to hatch, in my experience reptile eggs are a great deal tougher than most people think and can cope with being turned.


----------

